
Starting your fundraising pitch deck - allenleein
https://stripe.com/atlas/guides/pitchdeck
======
dvt
This is kind of neat, and of course looks pretty because it's made by Stripe,
but the content seems a bit thin. Maybe I'm a tad cynical because I've already
been through the wringer a few times, but I really think there's only two
primary elements that go into fundraising:

    
    
        1) Traction
        2) Your network
    

You could have the dumbest pitch deck, but if for (whatever reason) millions
of people are clamoring to use your widget, you'll get funded. And you could
have no users, but if for (whatever reason) investor X or Y really likes or
believes in you, you'll get funded. There's been cases where instead of
spending hours and hours on writing, memorizing, and perfecting a pitch deck,
I should've spent more time going to bars/dinners/events and getting more
users.

~~~
mumbisChungo
I don't even think 'Your network' is quite it. You can have virtually no
network to speak of and still have 'it'. It's rare, but some founders just
have the right combination of personality, intelligence, and conviction,
regardless of who they know (from my experiences).

~~~
allenleein
You must be a strong and special founder. In general, I think its pretty hard
to raise vc$ (Seed to Series....) just with the right combination of
personality, intelligence, and conviction.

~~~
mumbisChungo
Yes, fundraising is objectively hard.

